# Hey guys!!!



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm working way up north now,so sorry to say... I will not be much help in this forum, until god knows when.Things kinda came up last minute. I will be selling my breeders as well.Cheap and no shipping.check out classifieds if in Manitoba and interested.I see that things are going well!! tons of people are breeding their reds congrats to all.If we get satellite internet up there I may be on from time to time.Good luck guys and bye for now.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I miss you Fry


----------

